# -Classic War Room=Now-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

For those of you interested. The Classic is streaming live. And the war room will keep you updated.

http://www.bassmaster.com/video/2013-bassmaster-classic-war-room


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Can't stream from my iPhone. I've been keeping up on the live leaderboard from work. Cliff pace has a nice lead, hopefully iaconelli has a nice limit tommorrow and takes it home


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I gotta root for pace... he's on my fantasy team. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd rather not see Ike win. Great fisherman, watched his TV shows and he seems like a nice guy, it's just all that screaming and yelling he does. Just not a fan. KVD had a big slip yesterday. I don't see him being able to come back from that. Pace has a pretty big lead, and seems to be on some big fish. It's definitely his to lose.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i went this year and this is what i will tell you....

the water temps were in the high 30s and low 40s.... launch temps were in the teens, highs were in the 30s and 40s... and it took 15lbs per day to make the top 6...

if this tournament doesnt prove to the haters that classic qualifiers are the best fisherman in the world and that making it to that level has nothing to do with how much money you have or who your sponsors are then nothing ever will...

get so tired of hearing that argument "____ (insert name here) isnt that good, i could do that if someone would just give me a boat and pay my entry fees" or "they are just lucky" or "they get help from people, thats why they are so good because they pay people for info" 

all those things are a joke....

i remember an argument that took place on this very website a few years ago where some dummy claimed that fishing could not be an olympic sport because sometimes fish dont cooperate.... yeah, they dont cooperate with you because you dont know what you are doing... those guys will catch fish in any condition, anywhere in any circumstances and the weather in oklahoma this weekend was proof... when you put 53 of the best anglers on the planet on the same lake, guess what? they will catch fish, lots of them, and big ones too... there is a reason they are there....


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

lordofthepunks said:


> it took 15lbs per day to make the top 6...
> 
> if this tournament doesnt prove to the haters that classic qualifiers are the best fisherman in the world then nothing ever will...


I hope they never come up and fish the lakes that I do. I don't want to get a beat-down, or be humbled that much in public.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

JignPig Guide said:


> I hope they never come up and fish the lakes that I do. I don't want to get a beat-down, or be humbled that much in public.


dont feel bad, they would embarrass most of us... i think the problem is, just like in any other sport, they make it look FAR easier then it really is... 

youve fished enough to know that its not easy... some people just dont get it...


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

LOTP, Did you go out on the lake and observe the anglers?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Duncan Bay said:


> LOTP, Did you go out on the lake and observe the anglers?


No. There was a number of reasons but it wasn't going to happen. I didn't want to tow my rig through that storm, our hotel was downtown Tulsa so parking wasn't going to fly. The weigh in, our hotel, all the festivities was 90 miles from the lake. And last but not least, I can't be in my boat watching people fish and not have a rod in my hand...


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

lordofthepunks said:


> No. There was a number of reasons but it wasn't going to happen. I didn't want to tow my rig through that storm, our hotel was downtown Tulsa so parking wasn't going to fly. The weigh in, our hotel, all the festivities was 90 miles from the lake. And last but not least, I can't be in my boat watching people fish and not have a rod in my hand...


Don't blame ya, probably would of doubled (or more) the cost of the trip anyway.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Gotta totally agree. It's not nearly as easy as some people think. Even some of the tournament guys I fish with think it would be easy if they went to the same lakes as the big dogs. I can't count the number of times I have heard some say that they could hammer them if they were on the same lakes the pros fish. Grand Lake O' the Cherokees is one of the nations top bass lakes, yet reigning Classic champ Chris Lane didn't weigh a fish the first day. Former Classic Champ Tokohiro Omori only weighed one fish on the second day. Even KVD who some people in threads on this site said that he could catch fish on a bowling ball if it had a treble hook in it, didn't have a limit on the second day. 

I have a running debate with a few of my friends that golf. I asked them which they thought would be harder to win..... a golf tournament or a bass tournament. To a man they all say a golf tournament. They have no retort when I mention that the hole in golf will always be there. The ball will always go in. People can't catch and take the hole away, spectators can't scare the hole into not letting the ball fall in it. And so on...... The life of a pro bass fisherman is far from easy. It's a lot of hard work, and long hours. I'd love to give it a try !!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> I have a running debate with a few of my friends that golf. I asked them which they thought would be harder to win..... a golf tournament or a bass tournament. To a man they all say a golf tournament. They have no retort when I mention that the hole in golf will always be there. The ball will always go in. People can't catch and take the hole away, spectators can't scare the hole into not letting the ball fall in it. And so on...... The life of a pro bass fisherman is far from easy. It's a lot of hard work, and long hours. I'd love to give it a try !!!


That's a great analogy!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

